# انتركم ايطالي . فارفيزا . اورمت



## omar adam (22 مايو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الشركة الدولية للإتصالات 

في مجال أنظمة المراقبة والصوتيات . حيث أننا وكلاء معتمدون من فارفيزا الإيطالي ومتخصصون في الإنتركوم . أنظمة ( فردية - جماعية - صوتية - مرئية - ديجيتال مرئي وصوتي ) . 
أنظمة فردية وجماعية ذات شكل فخم ومتميز .
- لوحات الومنيوم غير قابلة للخدش .
- استهلاك بسيط للطاقة .
- لوحات ذات أبعاد مختلفة 4 - 8 - 10 - 12 - 14 مستخدم ويمكن تركيبها متجاورة .
- يمكن عمل محادثة داخلية بين المستخدمين بالاضافة للإتصال مع اللوحة .
- يمكن إستدعاء فرد الأمن عن طريق زر مخصص له بالعدة الداخلية .

طرفان فقط للصوت والصورة والكهرباء مع إمكانية رؤية المكان أمام اللوحة بدون شخص يقوم بعمل نداء

فقط اتصل بنا ........................ ودع الباقي لنا 

محمول ( 01227233884 - 01117233884 _ 01007233884 )


خــصــــــــــــم خـــــــــــاص ولفترة محــــــــــــــدودة


----------



## omar adam (22 مايو 2013)

*رد: انتركم ايطالي . فارفيزا . اورمت*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fRkvGInX49I


----------



## omar adam (22 مايو 2013)

*رد: انتركم ايطالي . فارفيزا . اورمت*

شركة المتجر 

(أجهزة كمبيوتر - لاب توب - شاشات ) 

وارد الخارج ... جملة ونصــف جملة

فقط اتصل بنا (35847899 - 01141482000 )

العنوان : 52ش السلام - الاريزونا - الهرم
































































تحديد عنوان الشركة علي الخريطة

http://www.wikimapia.org/#lat=29.995...&z=19&l=10&m=b


----------

